# What kind of guerrilla marketing do you do?



## ElevenOTwelve (Sep 9, 2008)

if any, what do you do?


----------



## TWTshirts (Jun 13, 2009)

what do you mean by guerrilla marketing?


----------



## Walsfer (Aug 6, 2008)

TWTshirts said:


> what do you mean by guerrilla marketing?



definition of guerrilla marketing


----------



## tonygraystone (May 1, 2008)

I dont yet, but planning to place stickers with a good graphic and my URL in areas i feel my target group may be, bus stops, crossings etc


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

We provide the Queau cards for our bank printed with our logo and website at the back of the cards.


----------



## PromoTshirtCrazy (Jul 13, 2009)

I've seen people using stickers a lot, but there are so many different types of products. T-shirts are always a hit at guerrilla marketing events.


----------



## tonygraystone (May 1, 2008)

'guerrilla marketing events'?


----------



## PromoTshirtCrazy (Jul 13, 2009)

tonygraystone said:


> 'guerrilla marketing events'?


Guerrilla marketing events can include anything from participating in street fairs, summer festivals, and other local events where you can show off your products or services. Clients and customers won't expect you to be at these types of events, so you have a better chance of reaching out to your target audience.


----------



## stubrad1982 (Sep 21, 2008)

*Now your talking...........*

Guerilla marketing is the best thing ever in the world (providing it's done correctly and in moderation). You basically can do pretty much anything, no matter how stupid, cos the whole point is to get noticed or get people talking. The best thing is it's relatively inexpensive depending on what you do.

Obviously get together some flyers, stickers, business cards, t-shirts etc and do what the hell you want (within the realms of common sense). 

You can place flyers under windscreen wipers, give em' out, in the post. Stick your stickers everywhere (own ALL bus stops and phone boxes)!!!

Where T-shirts with just your URL, (or logo).

Go to the beach write it in the sand (as big as you like)

Fake Tatoos in easy to see places (always a talking point)

Hit up the internet cafes, library computers, uni computers, in fact any computer (change the browser home pages to your website)

Going to the dentist, doctors, hairdresses, A+E, (slip your flyers, business cards in the magazines)

Go to the library, choose the section of books thats related to t-shirts or making tshirts and do the same there.

Supermarket notice boards own them

Your work notice boards own them. 

Staying at a hotel, have some custom do not disturb signs made up

Hit up the m+m website get some custom candy made (hand em' out anywhere)

My personal favourite, stamping (stamp everywhere). I had 2 stamps created with my logo and URL about a month ago. I then approached every music venue in my area and night club and asked if they would use them to stamp their guests when they initally enter as a receipt of payment. Some weren't interested, some were very happy to help and others wanted staff T-shirts made up in return. Either way tons of people get branded with my logo or URL, well worth the investment in the long run!!!!! 

*USE YOUR IMAGINATION (Whatever you do make sure it's in moderation).*


----------



## Olli G (Aug 13, 2009)

street signs and city statues are always good. Make sure you don't permanently deface anything though.


----------



## Kapedano (Apr 2, 2008)

I am interested to know how effective sticker posting is? I have posted a few around town, but I have always wondered if my time being spend there is worth taking.

I would love to hear some opinions on that.


----------



## stubrad1982 (Sep 21, 2008)

Short answer, very effective if it's done correctly.

It all depends on your targeted demographic. If your target audience are trendy teenagers then putting stickers down the financial districts a bit pointless. You need to go to the most populated areas, where your audience are.

Although an eye-catching logo or business name should be featured on your company sticker, you can strike a stronger chord with your target market by building a sticker marketing campaign around a compelling, unique message. Marketing messages need to be heard over and over again to make an impression and prompt people to act. By placing stickers where your audience are regularly, you increase the chance of this repetitiveness. 

If you create a compelling tagline that you and your customers are excited about, chances are that you will also capture the interest of prospective new customers. A strong and effective marketing tagline:

Conveys one focused message
Connects emotionally with its intended audience
Distinguishes you from your competition
Has a sense of urgency that the audience wants to immediately act upon
Has a resonance in case your next customer experiences a situation in the future where your product or service is needed
Must make sense and be understood by its intended audience immediately
Must be supported by proof and actions
It's all about grabbing attention. Look at this effective drink driving sticker campaign, we are not going to do anything on this kind of scale, but it gets your attention and meets all the above criteria, and is a great example.


----------



## miloumlx (Jul 1, 2009)

What about participation on some design contests. This is an indirect way to get people to know your business and to drive visitors to your website!


----------



## stubrad1982 (Sep 21, 2008)

Ever since Guerilla marketing was brought up around three or four days ago iv'e become obsessed. I'd pretty much forgotten all about it. (Silly Me!)

You only think of doing most of the techniques when your starting out, to get noticed, *CRAZY!!!!!!!!*

It's something you should be doing regularly and i'm definitely jumping on board. I can't remember the last time i was this excited and motivated to do anything related to marketing. 

Spent the last three or four days researching heavily and from what i can make out, it's really effective. Which i knew already, but i couldn't be bothered to do anything about it. 

DING DING DING DING DING, the number 1 reason why most people aren't doing as well as they would like. It all comes down to how much time and effort you are willing to put into your venture. You get out what you put in, simple as that.

Got loads of flyers, business cards, posters, stickers etc, ready and i will post my findings in due course. 

Already made my first big step in the right direction - by poaching my local paper boy. Here in England every wednesday, Thursday or Friday a free weekly paper called the Advertiser, is posted through every single letterbox. Each paper boy or girl handles a specific number of streets and they only get paid around £15-£20, so i approached my paper girl and offered to pay her an extra £5 if she would post one of my flyers with each paper she delivers and obviously more money for her, so she bit my hand off. If it proves successful i plan on having a new flyer out every single week and i just have to spend 20mins a week, helping insert them into the papers. I could even branch out and buy more paper boys or girls (to cover a broader area) if i wanted but i'm just trying it out at the moment, to see if it is worth it.

Exciting times!!!!!


----------



## trytobecool (Jan 21, 2009)

If You want to reach more ppl online, google "Link Bait" or "Link Bait ideas".....see what you come up with.


----------



## Allflame (Aug 18, 2009)

Guerrilla marketing is needed because it gives small businesses a delightfully unfair advantage: certainty in an uncertain world, economy in a high-priced world, simplicity in a complicated world, marketing awareness in a clueless world.


----------



## PromoTshirtCrazy (Jul 13, 2009)

One of the best things about guerrilla marketing is that it doesn't need to be expensive. Using inexpensive items like decals or bumper stickers are a great way to target your audience for low cost. Perfect in this economy.


----------



## Mar10world (Aug 3, 2009)

God, i'm so fired up reading this the ideas are just flying out. I'm doing an MMA inspired line and i get press credentials as a fight writer too. I'm imagining all of the mischief i can get into pushing my brand LOL, think i'll jimmy the lockers while guys are fighting and leave free t shirts in them, no thats how you get an endorser LOL.


----------



## theprintshop (Oct 8, 2008)

what about new google base - its also FREE


----------



## Akronomiks (Sep 12, 2009)

miloumlx said:


> What about participation on some design contests. This is an indirect way to get people to know your business and to drive visitors to your website!


One could also make a point that it devalues your artwork by allowing other companies to profit far more than you will by winning any type of contest. Personally haven't tried this approach so I'm just throwing out thoughts on this one.


----------



## Roly (Jan 12, 2008)

Kapedano said:


> I am interested to know how effective sticker posting is? I have posted a few around town, but I have always wondered if my time being spend there is worth taking.
> 
> I would love to hear some opinions on that.



I've been wondering the same thing. I kind of think it's a huge waste of time and money. "Building the brand"?? Great. Quantify that for me. I put up about 100 stickers at a local event that draws 500,000 people in August. Big, bold red stickers with my URL on them in HIGH traffic areas. I checked the web analytics for the next week and NOTHING. Not so much as a blip. ZERO increase in traffic. I spent 2 hours of my life stickering, risking vandalism charges, and the stickers cost .18 cents a piece. Was it worth it? I don't think so. Wouldn't it be wiser to spend that time SEO'ing or calling up retail stores, or designing better shirts?


----------



## trytobecool (Jan 21, 2009)

Roly said:


> I've been wondering the same thing. I kind of think it's a huge waste of time and money. "Building the brand"?? Great. Quantify that for me. I put up about 100 stickers at a local event that draws 500,000 people in August. Big, bold red stickers with my URL on them in HIGH traffic areas. I checked the web analytics for the next week and NOTHING. Not so much as a blip. ZERO increase in traffic. I spent 2 hours of my life stickering, risking vandalism charges, and the stickers cost .18 cents a piece. Was it worth it? I don't think so. Wouldn't it be wiser to spend that time SEO'ing or calling up retail stores, or designing better shirts?


I agree with you...Its just waste of money if its not at right place with right designed sticker. it does help lil to few though.

stickers will not help if you are running only online store....1) ppl don't remember sites unless celebrity told them 2) even if ppl remembered(.001%), they are going to forget when go home. so no traffic at site.


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

One of my customers is a gun silencer manufacturer and they started a "Branded for Life" campaign because of so many requests for tattoo artwork from their designs. Every person that sent in a photo with one of the approved Advanced Armament designs tattooed on them, would receive a free gun silencer up to $1000. They had budgeted for 100 free silencers ($100,000), but received such a great response from the program they had to end the promo much sooner than anticipated. They ended up giving away 250 free silencers, but it seems that customers are still getting tattoos because they like the designs, and the company has sort of a cult following of gun enthusiasts. I doubt that this would work for most companies, but in this case, a little creative thinking earned this company alot of advertising for life. They also hold t-shirt contests, and have a blog with daily updates.
AAC Branded FOR LIFE=FREE SILENCER - Advanced Armament Corp.'s MySpace Blog |
Advanced Armament :: Branded for Life


----------



## ladyumbrella (Aug 25, 2009)

..some nice ideas here...don't know if I'd go the sticker route as you do risk getting a fine but really like the paperboy idea..might give that a try..


----------



## CrossYourHeart (May 6, 2009)

I don't market to guerrillas, they are too big for my shirts...


----------



## PromoTshirtCrazy (Jul 13, 2009)

I really like that paperboy/girl idea - I've actually seen it used a couple times and it was very successful.


----------

